# bread pudding ?'s.......



## sudsy9977 (Sep 3, 2011)

hey guys.....so anyone making bread pudding out of stuff other than bread?.....can u use other stuff(bagels, italian type breads, dry pound cake etc.)......what would be a typical ratio of eggs to milk for the mixture to soak the bread in?.......do u soak the bread in there till it is just fully absorbed?.....i am a bread pudding novice......and i gotta a hell of alot of cinnamon raisin bagels sittin here and that was the first thing that came to mind.....any help people?.....ryan


----------



## TamanegiKin (Sep 3, 2011)

We use a basic custard base where I work.
2qt heavy cream, 16 eggs, 9oz sugar and one vanilla bean.
I've used baguettes, croisants and bolillos. I usually only soak it long enough until the custard is evenly dispersed 
Hope this helps...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 3, 2011)

I love bread pudding!

I make mine by making the royale a day in advance, 2 eggs per pint of milk(cut it with heavy cream), a little cinnamon, nutmeg and vanilla. Stale bread is best! Bagels don't rehydrate to a super soft structure, so the interior will be pretty sturdy made from bagels and the exterior's exposed crusts will be almost inedible. That's ok if it's just for you though!

When you are ready, put some brown sugar and salt in the royale. Chop up the bread, add raisins, put it in the pan, add royale until it is barely level, and wait for a minute. Level it again, it should soak up pretty quick, but when you press it with your hand, it will all squeeze out and the bread springs back. Whack it on the counter a few times to remove all the air bubbles. Let it sit for 2 hours or so. Bake it uncovered till it looks delicious. The exterior should be crispy and browned and the very interior should be a custard, not even really recognizable as bread parts.

Pour this on it:
Melt butter and brown sugar in a pan, and mix bourbon and raw eggs in a bowl. Take the butter off the stove, whisk like crazy and add egg. Put it back on the stove when it's incorporated, and add mucho toasted pecans and some more bourbon.

:hungry3:


----------



## sudsy9977 (Sep 3, 2011)

what if i cut the bagels into thin slices?....they won't rehydrate?.....they r pretty soft......ryan

p.s-thanks...this is the info i am lookin for!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 3, 2011)

I have no recipe, I always just wing it, seems to come out fine. My usual bread type ingredients are some sort of italian/french white crusty bread, brownies, and croissants. Mix with chocolate chunks, cocoa powder, some booze (kahlua usually), eggs, milk/cream. Maybe some butterscotch chips or white chocolate chips or walnuts, whatever I have partial bags off. Maybe dried cherries. Whatever. As long as the bread is soaked pretty well with a little extra liquid, it usually sets up just fine.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 3, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> what if i cut the bagels into thin slices?....they won't rehydrate?.....they r pretty soft......ryan
> 
> p.s-thanks...this is the info i am lookin for!


 
For the bagels I would probably use them before they are stale. Normally stale bread works best, but for the same reasons Eamon said, the bagels might perform better without being dried out first. Just cut em into 3/4" x 3/4" (approx) chunks.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Sep 3, 2011)

I think bagels would be just fine. I normally use ciabatta and it can be pretty crusty.
Go for it!
Del


----------



## sudsy9977 (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah i am gonna try the bagels....they will be like a day old...not even...i put them in the freezer....i am gonna defrost em at the end of next week and try it out....i'll report back with how it goes...thanks guys......ryan


----------



## ecchef (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd try a test batch on the bagels first. They have a very chewy texture that might not go away in the final product. 
I tried doing a savory b/p using some sourdough loaves...it was moist but man, it was like eating cork!
Just about anything from the bakeshop will work in b/p. I had a baker that used to use left over pound cake & sticky buns. That was the sh!t.
Good luck with that, Ryan. Post some pics!


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 4, 2011)

Toasted kings Hawaiian bread. It's the shiznit.


----------



## jmforge (Sep 4, 2011)

House Of Blues has a banana/white chocolate bread pudding with a bourbon cream sauce that I would kill to know how to make!!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, cinnamon buns, muffins, cinnamon raisin or blueberry bagels etc work great.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 4, 2011)

Our bread pudding is a random thing we run as a special when the bread heels start out-pacing our need for croutons. Bags full of scraps from white, wheat, hearty wheat, sourdough, rye, kaiser rolls, baguettes, and cinnamon swirl bread start to pile up near the toaster, and eventually we cube 'em up, dump a bunch of our french-toast batter on them (eggs, heavy cream, cinnamon, nutmeg, vanilla, malt). Stir in a bit of whatever fruit we have in surplus (usually huckleberries in the summer, otherwise apples or peaches or bananas), melt some butter and brown sugar in a hotel pan and dump in the eggy bread-goo, then top with crushed candied pecans. Bake in a water bath until done, and serve with either a fruit coulis, vanilla bourbon custard, or caramel sauce.

It's a pretty ghetto way to reclaim some food cost, but people love it.


----------



## cnochef (Sep 4, 2011)

My custard is a tad richer: 1.5 litres of cream, .5 litres of milk, 2 dozen egg yolks, 2 cups brown sugar. I like to use 4 loaves of day old challah bread and vary the seasoning and add-ins. This yields a full size 3" deep hotel pan and approxmately 35-40 servings. 

For me, I think bagels would be far too chewy.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Sep 9, 2011)

well bread puddin is in the oven.....we'llsee how it tastes.....i'll report back later.....i cut em up and let them soak overnight in the mixture i made.....ryan


----------



## sudsy9977 (Sep 13, 2011)

just an update...cut the bagels in small chunks....i used 12 eggs and a qt of heavy cream...some brown sugar and some cinnamon and vanilla.....cooked it in a water bath at 350 till done....it was a hit....i thought it could use more sugar but i like stuff sweet.....i let the bagel chuunks soak overnight in the custard before i cooked it to let them soften more.....ryan


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 13, 2011)

Excellent, but now I am hungry again... 

Stefan


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 13, 2011)

Well done sir.


----------

